# Who would like to see a KHS Forum?



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets get a KHS Forum in here!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

KHS? :x


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I would. I have a Solo one.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

C'mon folks! Lets get the votes up!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*+1 KHS Solo One*

.....Had the KHS Solo One at one point...nice bike. Also we have many Flagstaffs and Tucsons running around our area. It deserves its own forum.


----------



## marktomin (Mar 14, 2007)

Now, that you have 45% of voters say 'no', do you regret making this poll?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not much interest in KHS bikes. Not that they are crappy bikes, it just that there is not enough of them. There is a long post in the "Custom Builders & Other Manufacturers " forum and even that was not that long to justify a subforum for KHS.

My wife has one and I would love to see what others have done to theirs too.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

quietcornerrider said:


> Lets get a KHS Forum in here!


Why not? We have boards for cargo bikes, fat bikes, vacations, families, electric bikes (are you f-ing kidding me?), Norco bikes (78 posts total), Fugi (107 posts), Sette.......

I can't see any reason why not.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*ok*

sure,,,,why not


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

marktomin said:


> Now, that you have 45% of voters say 'no', do you regret making this poll?


Nope.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I think we need a forum for all brands. Another yes vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never owned one, but they look nice and seem reasonably priced. I think they should have their own forum just so I can look at the "post pix of your lucky seven" thread.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright folks!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I would like to know about the framesets I've been seeing advertised in MBA all the time. They seem reasonably priced. mmm. ...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Are you kidding?*

My High school Team gets as many hits as this in a thread about a ride. So maybe we should get our own Forum, too.

Actually, what would it hurt. We had a KHS Team frame built into a ride for one of our kids in 2005 and it is still out there holding its own.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

zarr said:


> I would like to know about the framesets I've been seeing advertised in MBA all the time. They seem reasonably priced. mmm. ...


I gave up on MBA a LONG time ago, so I'm not aware of the ads. Which framesets are you talking about, and maybe someone here can shed some light on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

It would be nice to have all the bike KHS related posts (be it drivetrain, brakes, suspension, etc) in one forum rather than scattered across the board. I've been following a fork thread regarding the KHS XC series in the bike and frame forum, which doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm surprised there is not a KHS forum already. The Razorback I owned once was a great bike.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Now lets just hope a moderator starts follwing the poll.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, searching the board for KHS give zero results. Makes it very hard to find KHS related threads!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Vmax911 said:


> Oh yeah, searching the board for KHS give zero results. Makes it very hard to find KHS related threads!


Three letter strings dont work , start entering KHS in longer strings : K-H-S , makes searching for it easier . Just sayin . :thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Three letter strings dont work , start entering KHS in longer strings : K-H-S , makes searching for it easier . Just sayin . :thumbsup:


"K-H-S" also gave me no results. The search function here simply blows. I have better luck going through google.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

kapusta said:


> "K-H-S" also gave me no results. The search function here simply blows. I have better luck going through google.


It has to be posted that way , If the guys that are posting about K-H-S bikes would post it as a longer string it will come up in the search . Has to be posted in a longer string like K-H-S bikes.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

If there was a forum for them, you wouldn't have to worry about search strings


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

quietcornerrider said:


> If there was a forum for them, you wouldn't have to worry about search strings


When you get a forum there is not going to be anything to put in it , it cant be found with the search function . Start by making it easier to find it .


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> I'm surprised there is not a KHS forum already. The Razorback I owned once was a great bike.


You sure that wasn't a _K2_ Razorback?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> You sure that wasn't a _K2_ Razorback?


Wow, even K2 has it's own board.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah it was a K2. My bad.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

From what I have seen, KHS offers many, many types of mountain bikes. It obviously contributes to the MTB world, so give them a forum.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Who would actually implement a new forum, if they were to do so? One of the moderators, or someone higher up? (Pardon me, I am not familiar with the forum hierarchy.)


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> Who would actually implement a new forum, if they were to do so? One of the moderators, or someone higher up? (Pardon me, I am not familiar with the forum hierarchy.)


I think it's God. That is as high as it goes.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Who would actually implement a new forum, if they were to do so? One of the moderators, or someone higher up? (Pardon me, I am not familiar with the forum hierarchy.)


KHS has been rocking the bike industry for many years giving many up an coming racers the opportunity to prove themselves. The list of professional racers that came from a KHS is quite long and they still have one of the best female DH/4X racers in the world. :band:

These are the guys that you need to speak with. :thumbsup:

Francis Cebedo, Founder & GM - [email protected] | Gregg Kato, Site Manager


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe Jerimiah Bishop was running Razorbacks years ago for the team.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I think KHS should have a forum. They'd have more users than some of the others.
Some of the manufacturer forums are totally dead. 

Besides, I want to see what happens when the "Angry South Africans" start posting around MTBR.  
I know that having them training, in our local riding spot, is always interesting...


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I want a forum becuase I am the proud new owner of a 2001 KHS FXT comp. It kinda found me, I fished it out of a scrap bin, but I know that there's a chance that after I spend $400 getting it back in working order, I might be able to get $400 for it. But...it's a free bike, right??
Acutally, I never wanted a fully, I'm a steel hard tail kinda guy, but my bike shop buddy says he had a similar KHS and loved it! New rear shock, new tires, new rear wheel, will take care of most of the investment and maybe I can get those fancy Italian hydraulic disc brakes to work!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

langford said:


> maybe I can get those fancy Italian hydraulic disc brakes to work!


Whats the issue with the brakes??


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Whats the issue with the brakes??


I haven't had a good look at them yet, maybe they just need to be bled, but they don't do much right now. Grimecas seem to be loved by the few that they work for, despised by everybody else according to the reviews here. I don't think they make them any more.
The KHS is #2 on the work list this winter, I'm doing some upgrades on my hardtail first, and riding it in the little bit of snow we've had so far this winter. 
The KHS is waiting for a new rear shock I've ordered, then I'll get going on the other stuff!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

langford said:


> I haven't had a good look at them yet, maybe they just need to be bled, but they don't do much right now. Grimecas seem to be loved by the few that they work for, despised by everybody according to the reviews here. I don't think they make them any more.
> The KHS is #2 on the work list this winter, I'm doing some upgrades on my hardtail first, and riding it in the little bit of snow we've had so far this winter.
> The KHS is waiting for a new rear shock I've ordered, then I'll get going on the other stuff!


Ya I would swap up on the brakes. Pop the pads out and deglaze them, sand the rotors lightly and clean with Brake/Contact cleaner then bleed if that doesnt help. :thumbsup:


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Dog, my shock is in at the shop, will start working on the KHS next week, will let you know how it goes.

How come the only pic in this thread is of a K2???

I'd post a pic of mine, but it includes too much of my junky basement......


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Too right!
Here's my baby.









I covered up my junky basement!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Friend has that same SID on his GF bike, very nice.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

langford said:


> How come the only pic in this thread is of a K2???


OK, I built this for my wife:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

langford said:


> Thanks Dog, my shock is in at the shop, will start working on the KHS next week, will let you know how it goes.


Cool I'll be here :cornut:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a KHS forum now that I am restoring one.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn, I should have kept the poll open longer. I'll be emailing the admins.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> My Friend has that same SID on his GF bike, very nice.


Wait, the same SID as mine? Because this SID is known for having MAJOR problems.

I've been one of the lucky ones, no problems as of yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Damn, I should have kept the poll open longer. I'll be emailing the admins.


Should have been doing that from the gitgo they dont just sit around reading and doing what people suggest. :drumroll:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Should have been doing that from the gitgo they dont just sit around reading and doing what people suggest. :drumroll:


Well, in my defense, I DID want to see what the poll result would be.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:



> Well, in my defense, I DID want to see what the poll result would be.


56.76% say you need to make it happen. :band:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright, I emailed. I am waiting for a repsonse. Will keep you all posted on progress.



dogonfr said:


> 56.76% say you need to make it happen. :band:


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll cross my fingers...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Alright, I emailed. I am waiting for a repsonse. Will keep you all posted on progress.


KHS deserves it's own Forum brotha, If you want it you have to be persistent and push for what you want. If you kick back nothing will happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still waiting on a response from my first email. I'll try other folks now.



dogonfr said:


> KHS deserves it's own Forum brotha, If you want it you have to be persistent and push for what you want. If you kick back nothing will happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Just last year the Fat Tire riders decided they needed their own forum and they got it. :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495952


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I just emailed everybody I could find an email address for, so I'm waiting for responses now. Any other suggestions as to who I should email?



dogonfr said:


> Just last year the Fat Tire riders decided they needed their own forum and they got it. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495952


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

quietcornerrider said:


> I just emailed everybody I could find an email address for, so I'm waiting for responses now. Any other suggestions as to who I should email?


Francois & Greggg are the only ones you should bother.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

KHS owner participation, your on track now, you can also PM the ones that dont have emails open. Every KHS owner you find that has not posted here help them with a link on where to go.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I'm all for it and have e-mailed about it before with zero response back. It's frustrating due to the lack fo search results.

The other option for vbulletin is to add an exception to include khs as a search term, but if it hasn't been done already, I doubt they'll add it now. (I run a standup jetski site and include SXi, FX-1, X2, etc as search terms)

Anyway, I picked up a newly built XC-604 a month ago and love it so far, just need some colder weather so I can hit the trails some more.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> .............
> Anyway, I picked up a newly built XC-604 a month ago and love it so far, just need some colder weather so I can hit the trails some more.


 Pics or you didn't buy one.  
We all love pictures.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Only one I have here. This was a couple of weeks ago, great ride that day.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

+1 in on the forum.

Funny, I've been looking for a KHS forum and wind up and the "other manufactures" If' I'd have seen this post, I could have voted earlier. I have an XCT535 and XCT555. Great frame.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> Only one I have here. This was a couple of weeks ago, great ride that day.


Burrrrrr that looks cccooooollllddd. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

It was around 23-25F from what I remember. With layers it's not bad at all.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> It was around 23-25F from what I remember. With layers it's not bad at all.


Here in GnarCal 60 is freezing.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No forum yet ?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I hope we can get one, but I'm not very confident.

However, we can turn this thread into the unofficial KHS thread for sure.

I did find a pic of my bike from when it was freshly built.

It's an ok build with a really nice Reba Team dual air fork. It has Shimano dual action hydraulic levers which I wasn't too keen on at first but gave them a try and actually like them now. I may switch to SRAM twisters later but that would require all kinds of new components and for now I'm ok with them.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^nice Build, big fan of black and white bikes.

I give this topic a at least a few more months and a couple of pages before the Admins decide to make a topic.

KHS guys could even help out by finding all KHS related topics. I am sure it has been pointed out but its next to impossible to find KHS when you do a search because the site doesn't search for 3 letter words. So even if you got a forum, there would be no old topics moved in to it.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> I gave up on MBA a LONG time ago, so I'm not aware of the ads. Which framesets are you talking about, and maybe someone here can shed some light on them.:thumbsup:


Go on bobs-bicycles.com. I saw them there. They have KHS complete bikes as well as frames only.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> .........
> KHS guys could even help out by finding all KHS related topics. ............


Here you go: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=234001
This has some pics in it and some good info.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Who else has pics?


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got pic of my recent build here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586957


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

That build looks good. I need to weigh my xc604 to see how it compares---should be about the same.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Looks like conditions might be good enough to hit a trail this week with the cold weather/snow that's coming in. I guess I better figure out if my rear rotor is warped or not---have a little drag from it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> Looks like conditions might be good enough to hit a trail this week with the cold weather/snow that's coming in. I guess I better figure out if my rear rotor is warped or not---have a little drag from it.


Check the caliper alignment could be off a tad from pad wear or a sticky piston.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Update - No reply from anyone. I little disappointed no one replied at all. Next up, contact KHS.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Check the caliper alignment could be off a tad from pad wear or a sticky piston.


I've had the caliper off for just a quick check and didn't notice any thing, but it's been so cold I just haven't spent the time needed to see what the problem is. I'll pull the rotor and lay it on a flat surface and may swap it with the front to see if the drag moves with it.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

quietcornerrider said:


> Update - No reply from anyone. I little disappointed no one replied at all. Next up, contact KHS.


It took about a year for Sette to get a forum, and a topic with over 170 posts...with mostly images and build specs from all the Sette owners.

Give it some time.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Post your bikes!


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess we could start a Monday picture thread. And then a Tuesday picture thread. And then a Wednesday picture thread. And then a . . . .


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I will try to take a picture of my XC-004 and add more content to this thread.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]

Here's mine, my camera is broken, can't wait to take a new pic, excuse the messy basement parts and the poor quality pic. This is raw, as fished from the bin with rear wheel added and new derailleur hanger. 2001 KHS FXT comp


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't believe you fished that from the trash. Great score.

I've convinced my brother to get http://wheelworld.com/product/khs-08-xc-204-frame-6814.htm .

Just in time for spring!



langford said:


> Here's mine, my camera is broken, can't wait to take a new pic, excuse the messy basement parts and the poor quality pic. This is raw, as fished from the bin with rear wheel added and new derailleur hanger.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^I like me some burnt oj please


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

That's the frame I have (Burnt Orange). My hard tail is a Iron Horse also in Burnt Orange, though the KHS seems to be a bit more "burnt" than the IH. I thought it was a fairly uncommon color, but now I have two.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Hehe. I actually chuckled at something you wrote Dremer.

Nice job.



Dremer03 said:


> ^I like me some burnt oj please


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

In case you didn't see on the front page, some KHS love.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/2009-khs-racing-highlights-part-1/


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

yes i want more information on there single speeds


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't feel bad. Raleigh doesn't even have it's own forum.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Don't feel bad. Raleigh doesn't even have it's own forum.


Who feels bad??? Just asking for a KHS forum simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

After stripping and painting a Hardrock frame for my wife, it has me wanting to do the same to my XC-604. I may not strip it since it's in almost new condition, just some self-etching primer and paint. I like the white, but not the black rear end.

My wife's bike is going to be a pink/white/black poodle skirt theme.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

SuperJETT said:


> After stripping and painting a Hardrock frame for my wife, it has me wanting to do the same to my XC-604. I may not strip it since it's in almost new condition, just some self-etching primer and paint. I like the white, but not the black rear end.
> 
> My wife's bike is going to be a pink/white/black poodle skirt theme.


I can honestly say, I have NO idea if you're joking or not.:skep:

Post pics though.

I think I too will strip down my 904r, as the cream color on the main triangle is flaking in spots. I think a matte olive drab with a matte black rear triangle. Or a burnt orange main triangle.

How did you strip the paint?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Wal-mart has some great stripper, it's Klean-Strip Premium Stripper. http://www.wmbarr.com/product.aspx?catid=72&prodid=112 The Spec frame was painted, are our KHS frames powdercoated?

I tried some aircraft stripper from Autozone but it must have been a bad can, didn't do much to the paint and would barely spray sometimes.

Spray it on, wait 15 minutes or so and hit it with some steel wool. I worked in sections and it took just over one can to do the whole frame. I'd say if the frame isn't too bad to just scuff it up and use self-etching primer and paint it---that's what I'll do next time.

And yes, I'm serious about the poodle skirt theme---that's what she wants.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

No, our KHS frames aren't powdercoated, at least not my 2003 I still bomb around on. Anyone know if the modern day KHS's are powder coated?

I had used Jasco gel based stripper on my brother in laws old 1984 Trek, and it worked fine on the main tubes, but the rear triangle was stubborn as hell, so it took a wire wheel, a dremel, and some patience to get the rest off.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't posted a pic in this thread, so here's one from my Presidents Day ride.

Need to keep hope alive for our own forum!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys , post links to all the KHS stuff you can find in this thread , make it easy to find .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Guys , post links to all the KHS stuff you can find in this thread , make it easy to find .


And hope that KHS cares enough about their supporters to back a KHS forum. If KHS rolls over and says they dont need more followers or supporters and wont back a KHS forum then it wont happen which will royally suck. Bad part about KHS not supporting a forum is it would show they dont respect customers which is the opposite of what they have shown in the past. :madman:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a pretty bike.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> And hope that KHS cares enough about their supporters to back a KHS forum. If KHS rolls over and says they dont need more followers or supporters and wont back a KHS forum then it wont happen which will royally suck. Bad part about KHS not supporting a forum is it would show they dont respect customers which is the opposite of what they have shown in the past. :madman:


Does that mean KHS has to support (pay $$) to MTBR to get it's own forum?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vmax911 said:


> Does that mean KHS has to support (pay $$) to MTBR to get it's own forum?


Its not about money, its about the number of people riding KHS. Out of all the Manufacturer forums, only one of them is sponsored and its not even by the manufacturer.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nothing is free their is always a payment somehow for something, their are advertisements all over any forum, got ta pay the bills somehow. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> Only one I have here. This was a couple of weeks ago, great ride that day.


Fixed the color balance on my pic---my blackberry didn't handle the snow/overcast conditions very well.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Vmax911 said:


> Does that mean KHS has to support (pay $$) to MTBR to get it's own forum?


You know, I'm not sure they _have_ to pay, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. I can't imagine _every_ manufacturer has paid mtbr to get their own forum.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> You know, I'm not sure they _have_ to pay, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. I can't imagine _every_ manufacturer has paid mtbr to get their own forum.


Barter system, perts, rub elbows. :thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Barter system, perts, rub elbows. :thumbsup:


"Wink wink say no more...I bet she likes _photography_, eh?"

Sorry, I can't help a Monty Python reference.


----------



## melman (Feb 19, 2010)

*definetely*

:thumbsup: I have just recently joing mtbr. and think this is an absolutely wonderful site. Helps us all to communicate and share information. I was trying to connect with other KHS riders. Found a few riders working on KHS bikes and have involved myself with their forum. I have noticed that there is no KHS forum. Have read a few comments that other riders would like to have a KHS forum. Definetely think their should be a KHS forum!thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Best thing you can do is post a pic of your ride. Show 'em we mean business!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Okay. 1 month of nursing this topic*

and we have amassed 42 votes. The conclusion is......


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> and we have amassed 42 votes. The conclusion is......


The poll was closed early...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks for the clarification*

Makes more sense now. Still.....


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

If I'd known, I'd have kept the poll open indefinitely. I think we'd be up quite a few votes.

I wonder if the mods can reopen a poll.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Yup. I contacted everyone I could find an email for. Twice. No responses. Maybe if more than one person writes emails. And I think having the poll reopened would be great. 42 votes is great, but imagine if it said _342_ votes. It might just grab the attention of someone.

I also notice a glaring absence of any moderators commenting in this poll. You think they stay out of it when someone is asking for a site change?

If you feel like emailing people, here is:
Francis Cebedo's email: [email protected]
Gregg Kato's: [email protected]
KHS's contact: [email protected]


----------



## melman (Feb 19, 2010)

If you can reopen the poll, I'll do my best to get the word out!


----------



## melman (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, I have sent an email to mtbr and sounds like they are passing on the message. Here is what I have so far. 
Forrest ([email protected]), 
I have just recently joing mtbr. and think this is an absolutely wonderful site. Helps us all to communicate and share information. I was trying to connect with other KHS riders. Found a few riders working on KHS bikes and have involved myself with their forum. I have noticed that there is no KHS forum. Have read a few comments that other riders would like to have a KHS forum. This would make it easier for us to find each other to communicate. Could you please add a KHS forum. Sincerely, Melman

His reply,
I have sent your request to Gregg Kato. [email protected].

Thank you

Hopefully this will help to add the KHS forum!
maybe they will get tired of hearing about it and give in!


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody riding a KHS Flagstaff 29er? (just curious)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Melissa rippin it in Brazil on the street DH course. :rockon:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/melissa-buhl-video-brazilian-dh-street-race/


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Melissa rippin it in Brazil on the street DH course. :rockon:
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/melissa-buhl-video-brazilian-dh-street-race/


That's a lot of stairs. Holy crap.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Only just found this thread and agree would love to have a KHS forum. Ill add my support with my KHS.

It a XC-604 SE (special addition). I think it is an Australain only model. It was the same as the standard 604 but with a different paint colour and better speced components. KHS is not very popular over hear. Last year they only had one bike on offer and that was a 29ers SS rigid.










I love it. Have done everthing from 100k marathons to running some downhill trails on it.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's an update on the wife bike she never rides:
RS Revelation
BR-M486 brakes
RS SID XC shock w/ rebound
Bontrager Race crank


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

They're tough as hell aren't they?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> They're tough as hell aren't they?


Who? The wife or the bike.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> They're tough as hell aren't they?


Yep, last time I got it serviced one of the mechanics commented that it looked like its hard a hard life. Its been reasonably hard and it still runs like a dream:thumbsup: .


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> Who? The wife or the bike.


yukyukyuk...:thumbsup:


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

zarr said:


> Anybody riding a KHS Flagstaff 29er? (just curious)


yup, had it for 2 seasons.
sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Yep, last time I got it serviced one of the mechanics commented that it looked like its hard a hard life. Its been reasonably hard and it still runs like a dream:thumbsup: .


I have to say, for a superlight frame like my xc904r, its taken QUITE a beating. I am not gentle on my bike in any way shape of form, and everything is running quite nicely. I'm gonna have to FIND a way to kill it just so I can get a new one.

Damn you KHS and your dependability!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> I have to say, for a superlight frame like my xc904r, its taken QUITE a beating. I am not gentle on my bike in any way shape of form, and everything is running quite nicely. I'm gonna have to FIND a way to kill it just so I can get a new one.
> 
> Damn you KHS and your dependability!!!


Component up grades are better than frame replacement but then again might be time for a 2nd bike build.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Component up grades are better than frame replacement but then again might be time for a 2nd bike build.


Considering it's a 2003, it might be time anyway; but I have NO complaints about the components. Top of the line XTR. Super light wheels too (WTB laser XC's), but radial spoked front wheel, so no disc brake, I'm stuck with v-brake.

Unless someone wants to trade a heavier wheelset and Avid BB5's or 7's for my wheels and brakes (Avid Ti V-Brakes).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Considering it's a 2003, it might be time anyway; but I have NO complaints about the components. Top of the line XTR. Super light wheels too (WTB laser XC's), but radial spoked front wheel, so no disc brake, I'm stuck with v-brake.
> 
> Unless someone wants to trade a heavier wheelset and Avid BB5's or 7's for my wheels and brakes (Avid Ti V-Brakes).


Sounds like a same ol bike time to change :lol: nothing wrong with that other than some Hayes Strokers would be cool. :cornut:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am thinking about trading for a KHS. It would be nice to see a KHS forum.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> I am thinking about trading for a KHS. It would be nice to see a KHS forum.


:cornut: http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dh_200_08.htm


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Not the model I was looking at. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Meh. I've used, and prefer the Avids. Nothing against Hayes, but I'd like to stick to what I know.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I took the 604 out yesterday with my wife for her first ride on the Hardrock I built up for her. It was really nice to not ride in 6 weeks then get back on it and notice how nice the suspension is. I have a Reba Team up front and with everything set for my weight it's a really nice ride over even little bumps.

On the other hand, I'm about to give up on ever getting a forum here. I'd be happy if they'd just add an exception into the search index for khs so we can at least search for it.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't give up! I'm sure they are waiting for this thread to reach at least 10 pages. We're only on 2! I'll have to post more pictures I guess.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

MORE PICS!!!!!:thumbsup:

I'll take some action shots when my brother and I go out later this week, as soon as this stupid cold is gone.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Vmax911 said:


> Don't give up! I'm sure they are waiting for this thread to reach at least 10 pages. We're only on 2! I'll have to post more pictures I guess.


Just change the amount of posts per page and we'll have 10 before we know it, i'm already up to 8 pages 

Anyway, a few trail pics to push this thread along

Muddy KHS










On the trail










Enduro mode










Will try to find some better riding pics, i'm normally the one behind the camera so I dont have too many shots.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Excelent thread!! Voon-da-vah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Muddy KHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Ugh. I couldn't find a riding buddy, so no pics from the first ride of the season. Will take some Tuesday.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I took my XC-604 to Fort Duffield yesterday to try some light downhill and loved it. I'll definitely be back over there often when they're running shuttles.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Ugh. I couldn't find a riding buddy, so no pics from the first ride of the season. Will take some Tuesday.


Trail pics, views all good!!! :rockon:


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Some of the bikes in this topic are very sexy. Brand definitely needs its own forum.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> "Wink wink say no more...I bet she likes _photography_, eh?"
> 
> Sorry, I can't help a Monty Python reference.


Does she _go_, eh? I bet she likes to _go!_



Chalk up another KHS owner here - Flagstaff - what I personally consider the flagship model. LOVE it, can't imagine another bike to be on. Being 6'3" I need the height that this 29er offers. Thinking about making longer travel rockers to get a bit more travel out of the rear. Maybe it'll happen, maybe it won't - dunno right now.

No KHS forum does suck, even worse when MTBR abandoned 3-character search phrases. Two of the numerous reasons I "gave up" on MTBR a few years ago. But hey, **** happens, life goes on.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Now that I own a KHS I would really like to see a forum for KHS.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Some of the bikes in this topic are very sexy. Brand definitely needs its own forum.


I have to agree. Not only are KHS's very functional, but they look damn good too.


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

my share......


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does the rear triangle of this Orbea look exactly like the KHS XC series?

















They might have got it from the same maker.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Does the rear triangle of this Orbea look exactly like the KHS XC series?


It looks more like a Cannondale Scalpel.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Got a KHS coming soon so a forum for the brand would be great!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> It looks more like a Cannondale Scalpel.


I meant the chain stay, seat stay, drop out and Horst link. It's identical to the XC series.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Pic from todays ride. Lovin' the bike. Wish we had a forum. 

_Edit: resized pic, it was ginormous!_


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> I meant the chain stay, seat stay, drop out and Horst link. It's identical to the XC series.


Well, I believe Specialized licensed out the FSR design, and a lot of companies use it. I know mine says Specialized FSR Technology in the inside of the seat stay drivetrain side.

So that would be why many look identical. Hell, they may all come from the same factory in China/Taiwan/etc.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Vmax911 said:


> Pic from todays ride. Lovin' the bike. Wish we had a forum.


Yup, that is my favorite color of ALL time. I wish I could get my hands on one.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> I know mine says Specialized FSR Technology in the inside of the seat stay drivetrain side..


Time for a seat stay repaint. :cornut:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

:deleted:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Time for a seat stay repaint. :cornut:




I was actually considering a repaint since the decals and paint are flaking due to* much* abuse.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> Well, I believe Specialized licensed out the FSR design, and a lot of companies use it. I know mine says Specialized FSR Technology in the inside of the seat stay drivetrain side.
> 
> So that would be why many look identical. Hell, they may all come from the same factory in China/Taiwan/etc.


I don't mean the suspension design. I know it's an FSR licensed piece. I mean the actual structure. It looks like it came out of the same mold. I'm just wondering who actually makes that piece.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> I don't mean the suspension design. I know it's an FSR licensed piece. I mean the actual structure. It looks like it came out of the same mold. I'm just wondering who actually makes that piece.


Twenty bucks says they all come from the same factory in Taiwan, and bike companies all buy them from the same place. So essentially, it *would* be the same mold.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Since this seems to be where KHS owners gather...

Does anyone know the bolt size for the shock mounts on the XC-x04 frames. I'm guessing 6mm top and bottom. I measured the space as 50mm top, 22.3mm bottom. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Vmax911 said:


> Since this seems to be where KHS owners gather...
> 
> Does anyone know the bolt size for the shock mounts on the XC-x04 frames. I'm guessing 6mm top and bottom. I measured the space as 50mm top, 22.3mm bottom. Can anyone else confirm?


My 904r uses M5's for the mounts, but it's a 2003, so they might have changed on the more current models.

Any owner of a more current model year know what size?


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I pulled the bolts and measeured. Diameter is 5.88mm So I guess that's a 6mm bolt.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Vmax911 said:


> I pulled the bolts and measeured. Diameter is 5.88mm So that's a 6mm bolt.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Owner of a Solo One SE 29 here.
I got some extra parts around from other bikes so my next upgrades are:
BB7 cable disc brakes
Got a XT 770 crank I am going to put on
Oury Grips
Might change the rear tire to a Kenda small block 8

This bike is very fun to ride and I am extremely happy with it!


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

El_Duderino said:


> Owner of a Solo One SE 29 here.
> I got some extra parts around from other bikes so my next upgrades are:
> BB7 cable disc brakes
> Got a XT 770 crank I am going to put on
> ...


Sounds like a nice project! :thumbsup:


----------



## jedc (Nov 15, 2006)

I know voting is closed but I'm for a KHS forum as well. I will be ordering an XC-204 soon and will post some build shots.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I maybe have mentioned this before, but does anyone else get a lot of chainstay slap from the rear derailleur? I have an LX on my XC-604 and it bangs the heck out of the chainstay. There just isn't much tension on it even with the B screw almost all the way in. I'm planning on getting a SLX mid-cage (I'm 2x9 with a bash) soon to hopefully fix this.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

jedc, you'll like it, it's a great proven frame design.


----------



## jedc (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea I can't wait to put my '09 Reba on it and other parts I have waiting. I'm probably gonna pick up a Sram X7 mid-cage RD for my 2x9 setup as well.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> I maybe have mentioned this before, but does anyone else get a lot of chainstay slap from the rear derailleur? I have an LX on my XC-604 and it bangs the heck out of the chainstay. There just isn't much tension on it even with the B screw almost all the way in. I'm planning on getting a SLX mid-cage (I'm 2x9 with a bash) soon to hopefully fix this.


Is it hitting the Horst link? If so, a DR with more tension will stop it from hitting since it does not flop around when riding over bumps.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's bouncing and hitting the back of the link. The der. has a rubber piece on it where it hits, almost like Shimano knew it would do it...


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

SuperJETT said:


> Yeah, it's bouncing and hitting the back of the link. The der. has a rubber piece on it where it hits, almost like Shimano knew it would do it...


I too get a lot of slap. Maybe I'll sell my whole drivetrain and get an Alfine.

No more slap!:thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Just to remind people, email these guys until they get sick of seeing our emails!

Francis Cebedo's email: [email protected]
Gregg Kato's: [email protected]
KHS's contact: [email protected]


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> put it in your sig! :thumbsup:


Done.
(Why didn't I think of that? )


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> I'll teach you how to be a pest
> 
> good luck guys


Alright Jedi, teach us something.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe this thread got to 4 pages and no forum.... meanwhile baby boutique brands like Banshee and Knolly have forums, and K2 which is basically all but deceased as anything other than a box-store brand still has a forum.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Alright Jedi, teach us something.


Be careful what you wish for MT is a trained Professional.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

The poll is back up, so vote now!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I maybe have mentioned this before, but does anyone else get a lot of chainstay slap from the rear derailleur? I have an LX on my XC-604 and it bangs the heck out of the chainstay. There just isn't much tension on it even with the B screw almost all the way in. I'm planning on getting a SLX mid-cage (I'm 2x9 with a bash) soon to hopefully fix this.


Try a SRAM derailleur.

On a side note I find it funny that most of the custom build manufactures and some low end manufactures have a sub forum and KHS does not.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Try a SRAM derailleur.


I use Shimano dual control levers, not an option with them.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> I maybe have mentioned this before, but does anyone else get a lot of chainstay slap from the rear derailleur? I have an LX on my XC-604 and it bangs the heck out of the chainstay. There just isn't much tension on it even with the B screw almost all the way in. I'm planning on getting a SLX mid-cage (I'm 2x9 with a bash) soon to hopefully fix this.


Cut the chain and set it up so the derailleur works as a tensioner, small-big big-small the rear der should be pulled towards the cranks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> I use Shimano dual control levers, not an option with them.


I had that same problem with my Deore rear derailleur (derailleur would hit the back of the lower pivot on rough trails). I swapped that out for an XT shadow and it has been working great. I think any of the shadow style derailleurs would solve the problem (they make then in Deore, SLX, XT, and XTR) as it provides a lot more room.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

quietcornerrider said:


> The poll is back up, so vote now!


Just wanted to send many thanks to Shiggy for reopening the poll! Lets vote guys and gals!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

SLX Shadow is the one I'm planning on getting once I get my freehub issue straightened out. 

I spent 2.5 hours last night repacking the rear hub and taking the freehub off to clean/relube it but got zero improvement out of it. The freehub is just done and the wheelset is fairly old---it was the only thing not new on the bike. I bought a barely used set that should be here Monday so as long as they're decent I'll use them and use this set for road tires.


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

This is my first KHS, it's a 08 Alite 2000, IMO a very nice bike for the $ spent. KHS has a nice line of mountain bikes and has been around along time, they deserve their own forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

So I did pick up a SLX rear der. off Ebay in perfect condition for $31 shipped and my issue is solved. No more derailleur slapping against the chainstay plus my shifts are much more crisp now.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Very Slix looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Me likey. I might replace my aging XTR with one for that price.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> I don't mean the suspension design. I know it's an FSR licensed piece. I mean the actual structure. It looks like it came out of the same mold. I'm just wondering who actually makes that piece.


I disagree. BUT, the rear triangle of my KHS is nearly identical to my buddies Titus Switchblade.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mnigro said:


> I disagree. BUT, the rear triangle of my KHS is nearly identical to my buddies Titus Switchblade.


KHS pays S for the use of the FSR just like every other company using that style except one of the original designers Turner. :madman: :thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> KHS pays S for the use of the FSR just like every other company using that style except one of the original designers Turner. :madman: :thumbsup:


No, I wasn't talking about the suspension design (fsr, horst....). I'm talking about the actual structure and welds and length and shape. Just like how a GMC Sierra is the SAME thing as a Chevy Silverado.



> I disagree. BUT, the rear triangle of my KHS is nearly identical to my buddies Titus Switchblade.


I searched for pictures of the Titus and from the looks of it, it is beefier than the KHS rear end.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> I searched for pictures of the Titus and from the looks of it, it is beefier than the KHS rear end.


If I read correctly, and I'm not 100% sure of this, but it's the *design* of the system that differentiates it from others, not the quality of welds or material involved. By design I mean, suspension pivots, locations of said pivots, etc.

Perhaps someone with more suspension knowledge could chime in...


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I love her. Love her to the bottom of my heart.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

davidarnott said:


> Oh I love her. Love her to the bottom of my heart.


Would you be kind enough to let us in on what model that bike is? I couldn't find it on the KHS website.

That's exactly what I want for towing the kid around the bike paths!

*edit* Yeah! 200 posts!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> No, I wasn't talking about the suspension design (fsr, horst....). I'm talking about the actual structure and welds and length and shape. Just like how a GMC Sierra is the SAME thing as a Chevy Silverado.


Soooo some of us have reading issues.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

yes, I was talking about the rear tubing as well. the switchblade and the khs both have square tubing, same lines, weld points, etc.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if this thread has gone off course...

I guess not. We're still talking KHS bikes, no matter the subject.

Speaking of KHS, does anyone know what their sales quotas are like?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*3 months and counting. This process caught my interest.*

3 guys do 51% of the responses, 5 do 65% of the responses. A significant amount of response has nothing to do with KHS but about searches, how to get a forum, pushing for the forum and componentry. Outside of direct support for KHS there is a vague sense of "why not have a KHS forum?" Votes for the Forum lead 3 to 2 but that is a lot of opposition. THAT is interesting in and of itself. Hardly a tidal wave of support.

I doubt Gregg will come back from Sea Otter to push this one through. Somehow this thread keeps surviving. It must be the boosters. I wouldn't mind seeing it disappear; we have some folk interested in the space on the page.

Good luck guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

You miss the point. Lesser know brands have a sub forum and KHS, a major player in the MTB world, does not.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> You miss the point. Lesser know brands have a sub forum and KHS, a major player in the MTB world, does not.


Here Here!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I'll be honest, I've given up hope on getting a forum here. The administration doesn't seem to care and won't even respond about what needs to happen, like it's a big secret. Just adding an indexing exception for khs would satisfy me at this point so we could at least get search results for khs, but even something that simple hasn't been done. (I run a jetski forum and added exceptions for stuff like fx and x2 which are models of skis, it takes 2 minutes to add then trigger a re-index)

I'll keep replying to this thread and keep riding my bike whether there is a forum or not though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*WHO is missing the point?*



Kona0197 said:


> You miss the point. Lesser know brands have a sub forum and KHS, a major player in the MTB world, does not.


Major player? There's not a lot of data out there to support that. In spite of the well-earned affection that KHS owners have for their rides there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in them around here.

I wonder why that is?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Got a KHS coming soon...


...and here it is!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Major player? There's not a lot of data out there to support that. In spite of the well-earned affection that KHS owners have for their rides there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in them around here.
> 
> I wonder why that is?


They are a bigger player than boutique bands such as Titus. They have sales going in many LBS shops. Why they do not have a sub forum is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Perhaps it is simply a matter of interest.*

Titus has cache.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Titus has cache.


Really? Having cache as in what? Because they USED to be made in the US? Or some other reason?

I know ONE person with a Titus. The only reason she even considered one is becasue she's too damn short for an XS frame. Titus was nice eough to make her one. Does that give them the cache you speak of?

I know SEVEN people with KHS's, not including myself.

Cache my ass.:madmax:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I know of two LBS that sell KHS locally. I know over 4 people that ride KHS. Cache? Whatever. KHS is more mainstream that you think.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Major player? There's not a lot of data out there to support that.


And Ibex is? A company that doesn't exist has its own forum. How about K2? A defunct company in the world of bikes. For Christ sakes, Mountain Cycle, Nicolai, Sette (A ****ing *house brand*), and Maverick have their own forums, yet KHS is left behind.

Good grief man, I betcha they do more sales than Ibex.

If you don't like the idea of a forum, vote no, and leave us KHS owners the hell alone to fight our battle.:nono:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well said. Even Motobecane has it's own sub forum. Components do as well.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm emailing the important folks *AGAIN* right now. This is just unfair.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> 3 guys do 51% of the responses, 5 do 65% of the responses. A significant amount of response has nothing to do with KHS but about searches, how to get a forum, pushing for the forum and componentry. Outside of direct support for KHS there is a vague sense of "why not have a KHS forum?" Votes for the Forum lead 3 to 2 but that is a lot of opposition. THAT is interesting in and of itself. Hardly a tidal wave of support.
> 
> I doubt Gregg will come back from Sea Otter to push this one through. Somehow this thread keeps surviving. It must be the boosters. I wouldn't mind seeing it disappear; we have some folk interested in the space on the page.
> 
> Good luck guys.:thumbsup:


I thought trolls were usually newbs with less than 100 posts? Must be a slow day.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

By the way for those that think KHS isn't a major player here is something to think about. KHS started around the same time Specialized did in the 70's. Just because they are not well know does not mean they aren't a big part of mountain biking.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just look at the data*

born of this entire thread guys. it is a pretty small choir and that small choir is getting all whipped up. The data is right in front of you. All I did was point it out.

Then I asked a question about why there was opposition to the KHS Forum. No answer.

Then, finally, I am accused of being a troll. That is no answer, either. It is neither an argument nor remotely accurate. It is desperation at best and weak reasoning at worst.

3 months. Narrow and limited support. It is right in front of you. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Then I asked a question about why there was opposition to the KHS Forum. No answer.


I would like to see the people that actually voted no. The fact is, the is NO reason NOT to have the forum. There are more people that DO want one. When it turns around and more people vote no than yes, I'll shut up. There's your answer.



Berkeley Mike said:


> Then, finally, I am accused of being a troll. That is no answer, either. It is neither an argument nor remotely accurate. It is desperation at best and weak reasoning at worst.


The troll post was intended to be funny. It was sarcasm. Sarcasm is funny. It's not an answer, an argument, desperation, or weak reasoning, its simple humor you can convey with a keyboard, since you can't see the amazing range of faces people make when they read your posts. So, I would like to apologize for someone else calling you a troll. Let me rephrase. "Wow, I can't believe this ass hat is wasting his time whipping KHS owners into a frenzy, with no reason other than he likes to start an argument."



Berkeley Mike said:


> 3 months. Narrow and limited support. It is right in front of you. Don't shoot the messenger.


It took Dremer over a year to get his Sette forum. 3 months in the long run is nothing. Rome wasn't built in a day.

And please Mike, leave us alone. We don't want negativity in the thread, we want our forum. So if you don't have anything nice to say...:nono:



Kona0197 said:


> By the way for those that think KHS isn't a major player here is something to think about. KHS started around the same time Specialized did in the 70's. Just because they are not well know does not mean they aren't a big part of mountain biking.


Well said.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> born of this entire thread guys. it is a pretty small choir and that small choir is getting all whipped up. The data is right in front of you. All I did was point it out.
> 
> Then I asked a question about why there was opposition to the KHS Forum. No answer.
> 
> ...


Even one voice can institute change. History has proven this point.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Since I am a trained professional in the fine art of foot in mouth I will insert.

Berkeley Mike has been teaching and training kids about MTB and racing. He has put on many fund raisers to get the tools and money needed to give his kids a chance at a dream, something our school system is giving up on. The man does have a huge heart with our youth but can come off coarse with adults, possibly because us so called adults dont want to hear harsh words we want to be pampered because we have so called been their done that. I know I stirred the pot here especially with quietcornerrider but was not slammed for doing so instead got him fired up!! Im sure Mike would love every bike company out their to have their own forum just as much as he would like all of them to donate to his kids. :rockon:

Hang in their quietcornerrider we all want the same thing a *KHS FORUM* :band:


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Then, finally, I am accused of being a troll. That is no answer, either. It is neither an argument nor remotely accurate. It is desperation at best and weak reasoning at worst.


Yeah, that was me. I should have used my 'sarcasm' button. I hope you didn't take it personally, this is the internet after all.

The truth is this thread is full of KHS fans. You should be able to figure that out by reading it. When you reply to these fans that KHS isn't worth its own forum, and that even this thread is a waste of space, you must have known you were going to stir up some unfavorable responses.

I guess if your goal really was to inform us that we aren't getting a KHS forum, then, well . . . thanks? If your goal was to start some bickering in hopes of getting this thread locked and preserving some page space, then you done a good job.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright, can we all say we're sorry and move past this? I will. Sorry. So let's get back on track, and everyone show how sorry you are by emailing:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

again.

*edit* Hm...Reading my post it may have come across as snappy, which wasn't intended. I really don't want any hurt feelings.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry all. 

I'm sarcastic by nature, and that may come across as a bit sharp over the waves of the internet.

We should all get together for a "no hard feelings" group ride. So when are yuo all coming to NM?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

quietcornerrider
The fact is said:


> Apparently 40% of the people think there is a reason not to have a KHS Forum.
> 
> I don't particularly care if we develop a KHS Forum. It is simply that the response to this request for a forum has had very weak support and I pointed that out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just because you do not see many KHS bikes in your area does not mean they have a small following. I see plenty around where I live. Our point was simply that there are other brands that hardly have a following that have a sub forum. Why can't KHS have one as well?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Vmax911 said:


> Sorry all.
> 
> I'm sarcastic by nature, and that may come across as a bit sharp over the waves of the internet.
> 
> We should all get together for a "no hard feelings" group ride. So when are yuo all coming to NM?


We'll have to meet in the middle here in GnarCal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*You support my interest.*



Kona0197 said:


> . Why can't KHS have one as well?


Good question. Why is there resistance? Is KHS the Rodney Dangerfield of cycling?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Feelings are not at issue.*



Vmax911 said:


> Sorry all.
> 
> I'm sarcastic by nature, and that may come across as a bit sharp over the waves of the internet.


Clear and sometimes pointed statements can bring on all sorts of responses. My presence on the internet has succeeded by virtue of staying on-topic, trying to be accurate, trying to be reasonable, ignoring distractions, and resisting the temptation to call anyone a Nazi or stupid. That is why it is easy to deflect the "troll" reference as it was irrelevant.

Taking another perspective if "troll" is the worst name I've been called TODAY then life is good!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Clear and sometimes pointed statements can bring on all sorts of responses. My presence on the internet has succeeded by virtue of staying on-topic, trying to be accurate, trying to be reasonable, ignoring distractions, and resisting the temptation to call anyone a Nazi or stupid. That is why it is easy to deflect the "troll" reference as it was irrelevant.
> 
> Taking another perspective if "troll" is the worst name I've been called TODAY then life is good!


Lifes to short not to enjoy. :cornut:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> We'll have to meet in the middle here in GnarCal. :thumbsup:


Aw c'mon guys! I'm in Connecticut! No fair!

Althoug tickets to Moab are fairly cheap.:thumbsup:



Berkeley Mike said:


> Clear and sometimes pointed statements can bring on all sorts of responses. My presence on the internet has succeeded by virtue of staying on-topic, trying to be accurate, trying to be reasonable, ignoring distractions, and resisting the temptation to call anyone a Nazi or stupid. That is why it is easy to deflect the "troll" reference as it was irrelevant.
> 
> Taking another perspective if "troll" is the worst name I've been called TODAY then life is good!


You know, I was willing to let it go, and give dogonfr the benefit of the doubt that you're a nice guy that lets his posts get a little out of hand. But now that I see you're a self-important know it all, I'm just gonna ignore you. We all apologized, and you didn't even acknowledge it. So piss off.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Aw c'mon guys! I'm in Connecticut! No fair!
> 
> Althoug tickets to Moab are fairly cheap.:thumbsup:


Moab would be cool!!! but Whistler would be ultimate. :rockon:



quietcornerrider said:


> You know, I was willing to let it go, and give dogonfr the benefit of the doubt that you're a nice guy that lets his posts get a little out of hand. But now that I see you're a self-important know it all, I'm just gonna ignore you. We all apologized, and you didn't even acknowledge it. So piss off.


Talking with Mike off the forums is a different experience, but I did say Im a trained professional in the fine art of FootinMouth. :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*There was no need to apologize*

Apologies are interesting things. On one hand they acknowledge that an event occurred. On another they demonstrate a reinspection for the feelings of others. On another they involve a self-examination of behavior and social responsibility. As such, apologies are needed for many reasons and for certain parties at different times.

So this apology? I thought my explanation made the reason for that clear. The apology was for overstepping some boundry that didn't happen: I just ducked out of a long established internet habit. That, it seems, missed a gracious opportunity. Thank you for your thoughts.

As for quietriders name calling? It must make some sense or give some satisfaction from me that hasn't been obtainable so far from reasonable discussion. He finally 'sploded.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Lucie!!!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm off to Cabo San Lucas tomorrow.*

I want to see this wound up by the time I get back on 4/20. You'll excuse me.

Macero! Dos margaritas mas, por favo, y dos para mi amigo, tambien.

Now where were we? Oh yeah; see you soon.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Felt (3 Viewing) 

Foes (4 Viewing) 
Fuji (4 Viewing) 

Jamis (2 Viewing) 

K2 (3 Viewing) 
Litespeed - Merlin (2 Viewing) 
Moots (1 Viewing) 
Norco (3 Viewing) 
Redline (1 Viewing)


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Felt (3 Viewing)
> 
> Foes (4 Viewing)
> Fuji (4 Viewing)
> ...


When I posted:

This thread (6 viewing)

Good point dogonfr

*edit* Which promptly dropped to 4 as soon as I posted.:madman:


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a proud owner got the xc204 last year no mods yet other than a bottle cage I will post pics later but if you want here is the site you can check all the models from the last few years khsbicycles.com


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

*News!*

Gregg Kato got back to me via email.

We shot some emails back and forth, but the important part was that he explained one of the ways they gauge interest in a company or product is to do searches in mtbr.com, but the problem is that KHS is only 3 letters, so he was going to have to find a workaround.

I pointed out that this problem was addressed in page 1 of this thread.

Gregg addressing the technical difficulty in searching for "KHS":

"Certainly no fault of KHS or it's fans&#8230;but something that is causing me problems in determining the popularity and then finding threads to import into the new forum."

So hopefully, it's as simple as that. He ended by saying it would have to wait until after Sea Otter. No faults there, man has a company to run!:thumbsup:

*edit* I may have to change my sig!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

GT only has 2 letters...


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> :madman: ********
> 
> that was hard


You realize you can't sort or specify any parameters on that, yes? Also, not a single result on the first page is from the forum. When you refine it to forums only, it's a random search result with the second result from 2008 and the fourth from 2004.

Not very informative/helpful.

Again, I run a fairly large vbulletin forum and can't figure out why they don't just add search index exemptions for khs, gt, and the others that need to be.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> :madman: ********
> 
> that was hard


The majority of those results are from the review section: www.mtbr.com/cat


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> My post was in response to this
> 
> "Gregg addressing the technical difficulty in searching for "KHS":
> 
> ...


Rubrubpatpat good Ubu. 

Paging Dr Spock we are in need of some Vulcan translations here, Dang it Capt this is a KHS not a Star Ship, Wholly guacamole Batman to the Bat computer to translate this KHS riddle. :smallviolin:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Rubrubpatpat good Ubu.
> 
> Paging Dr Spock we are in need of some Vulcan translations here, Dang it Capt this is a KHS not a Star Ship, Wholly guacamole Batman to the Bat computer to translate this KHS riddle. :smallviolin:


heehee...Cute.:thumbsup:



superJETT said:


> You realize you can't sort or specify any parameters on that, yes? Also, not a single result on the first page is from the forum. When you refine it to forums only, it's a random search result with the second result from 2008 and the fourth from 2004.
> 
> Not very informative/helpful.
> 
> Again, I run a fairly large vbulletin forum and can't figure out why they don't just add search index exemptions for khs, gt, and the others that need to be.


Some information from years ago can still be relevant to something today. If it's not the info you're looking for, skip over it.

As for the search exemption, maybe they don't know how. I'm not trying to be mean, but maybe if they didn't know about the custom search results, they might not know about search exemptions.

If Gregg emails me back about this, I'll mention it, and see what happens.


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

*+1*

+1 for a KHS forum....as I am a new owner of a XC604


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

JRUSHE said:


> +1 for a KHS forum....as I am a new owner of a XC604


This thread needs *ALOT* more pics . :thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This thread needs *ALOT* more pics . :thumbsup:


OK, I'll try to post my 604 tnight.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that Sea Otter is all done, I'm waiting to hear from Gregg...We'll see what happens.


----------



## josephr (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes --- I'm new to MTBR...but I'm not new to mountain biking --- my first bike was a Kuwahara Lion in 1989 --- had the new Deore SIS thumbshifters! Next bike was a Trek 930...took a break from the mtb hobby --- wife, jobs, kids, etc....now coming back. My current bike is a GT hardtail and I'm definitely ready for a full suspension.

I voted "YES" to a KHS forum as I really wanted to find out more about KHS as there is no LBS where I live --- one shop is Trek/GF and the other is Specialized/Giant. If I want to look at something else, I have to go to Atlanta or Nashville. The reviews of the bikes seem to lack some severe substance --- one person gave the KHS 604 a "1" just because they had a hard time finding some information or something....and this is supposed to be a review of a bike? The other reviews of the 604 seem to be older too and only one current review. The bikes that seem to get the most reviews are the higher end bikes --- Santa Cruz Blur Carbon LT (or whatever it is)....I'm sure its a great bike, but that way outside my budget.

Being in the southeast, its kind of hard for me to read a review from someone who rides Moab every weekend, yet they've never had to climb a root staircase or descend a washed out rocky fire road.

I'm very much looking at a KHS XC604 --- it'd be great to have a forum where I can come and get some honest and clear feedback about a bike and how it might fit the terrain I get to ride all over! 
Thanks!


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

josephr, where in the SE are you?

IMO, the problem with non-pro reviews on this site is that riders are constantly upgrading their bikes (not parts - bikes). So, those reviewing sub $2000 bikes are genreally not moving from pricier bikes down to more budget oriented bikes. Thus, you are getting bike reviews from someone who probably doesn't have a ton of saddle time on other FS rides. Not that they lack skills, per se, but I look at bike reviews as one's comparison to other bikes that they have owned. 

FWIW, I'm a weekend warrior and have been for a few years. I have a xc604 and think it is a pretty nice bike. It's a bit on the chunky side at about 7lb for the frame but the Team model drops about a full pound for about $150 more and a better shock.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I will have pics soon a few more days but soon.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Melissa Buhl 1st place Pro Women DH on a KHS. :band:

http://www.seaotterclassic.com/raceresults/index.cfm

Pics courtesy of WhereWolf on the Sea Otter forum.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you really think Greg has no clue who KHS is, time to blow the smoke screen away and just add a KHS forum.

This is turning into a lame game on the part of MTBR are they trying to get perts and KHS wont play ball??? :skep:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think we need a forum on what new forums we need.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

006_007 said:


> I think we need a forum on what new forums we need.


LoL ya more perts for the MTBR crew :drumroll:

Did you read the response from Greg??? that was hilarious I was laughing way to much reading that. :lol:


----------



## josephr (Apr 7, 2010)

mnigro said:


> josephr, where in the SE are you?
> 
> IMO, the problem with non-pro reviews on this site is that riders are constantly upgrading their bikes (not parts - bikes). So, those reviewing sub $2000 bikes are genreally not moving from pricier bikes down to more budget oriented bikes. Thus, you are getting bike reviews from someone who probably doesn't have a ton of saddle time on other FS rides. Not that they lack skills, per se, but I look at bike reviews as one's comparison to other bikes that they have owned.
> 
> FWIW, I'm a weekend warrior and have been for a few years. I have a xc604 and think it is a pretty nice bike. It's a bit on the chunky side at about 7lb for the frame but the Team model drops about a full pound for about $150 more and a better shock.


My impression is KHS is a solid mid-to-upper line bike company with a solid reputation for building solid bikes. When I started doing research on KHS and the various models, I read the reviews and then looked for a KHS forum so I could ask more specifics about the 604. So, imagine my surprise when I saw plenty of forums for speciality bikes but none for KHS! Not having a KHS forum is a disservice really...

I guess the whole thing is that I've test ridden Treks/Gary Fishers and a couple of others but not really enough to make a good decision. Like most everyone, I'm trying to make the most of my budget and KHS seems to have a lot of offer. But, not haivng a dealer in my area means there aren''t many folks who have them around to ask about and the other challenge is that I can't go put my eyes on it without driving 3 hours.

That being said --- thanks for the comments on the 604...I'm in Birmingham, Alabama and I ride mostly in Oak Mtn State Park, but there are some other nice trails too. Most is swoopy woodsy singletrack and there are some rooty areas for sure. I'm not looking to be a racer (I turn 40 next week)---just a recreational rider who enjoys a good switchback, bobbling over the occasional rock garden, a few sweat inducing climbs and the occasional descent just for fun. 

This next bike will be my first full suspension. I've toyed around with building up a used frame, but the lazy part of me says just buy it already built, right? Of course, another side of my says but a used bike from a rental shop until I figure out better about making the big investment....


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

*pics for clix!*










This was my first MTB way back when. It's a 1993 KHS Montana Comp. Obviously needs some serious maintenance done on it, as it went a few years out in the elements, but was still a very good bike back in it's day...not to mention super light for a cromo frame. Never had a single problem with it and the only thing that kept me from buying a KHS last time around was the super good deal I got for my GF.

Would be great to see a KHS forum!

I should add, I fully plan on restoring it and/or possibly making it a SS.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jmaxin said:


> https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/DSC00961-a.jpg[/IMG
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is soooo [B]pimp[/B] :cornut:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> LoL ya more perts for the MTBR crew :drumroll:
> 
> Did you read the response from Greg??? that was hilarious I was laughing way to much reading that. :lol:


Only thing I saw from Greg was him looking into it after seaotter. It is possible I missed though as this has gone on to 6 pages (impressive)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Only thing I saw from Greg was him looking into it after seaotter. It is possible I missed though as this has gone on to 6 pages (impressive)


This was funny then others pointed out that their are forums for K2, GT and such. Schmozing is a awesome form of representing a product but should not be used against if the party doesnt want to play. Since im not on the front line hearing everything just assuming I could be wrong, running a business is tough but the perts are sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

It is amusing that there is no KHS but there is IBEX that doesnt even exist anymore.

There is an idea - rename Ibex to KHS.......


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

006_007 said:


> It is amusing that there is no KHS but there is IBEX that doesnt even exist anymore.
> 
> There is an idea - rename Ibex to KHS.......


Hay now dont mess with the bex.


----------



## jedc (Nov 15, 2006)

006_007 said:


> It is amusing that there is no KHS but there is IBEX that doesnt even exist anymore.
> 
> There is an idea - rename Ibex to KHS.......


Me likes but some people still use that one.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Is Melissa Buhl on a XC frame? Wow, looks like a XC-604/204?


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

SuperJETT said:


> Is Melissa Buhl on a XC frame? Wow, looks like a XC-604/204?


Unless she's got some weird fetish for the 604, I'm gonna go out on a limb, and say no, a pro rider is not on a 604. Kinda weird that she's running a single crown fork too. Is this pic years old? I kinda doubt its recent.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

running a minute too, no more than a 140mm fork. looks like the abs+ dial up top too.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> running a minute too, no more than a 140mm fork. looks like the abs+ dial up top too.


I'm gonna take a shot in the dark here, and say those pics are old, since my search turned up different pics, with a different race number, and at least the bike had double crown forks. These are from just a couple days ago.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

OK , you guys are slackin , I had to go half way down the second page to find this thread . This is no way to get a forum FWIW , need to keep posting . And more pic's .


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

How about replacing the ibex forum with the KHS forum? That place is as dead as the company.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark here, and say those pics are old, since my search turned up different pics, with a different race number, and at least the bike had double crown forks. These are from just a couple days ago.


Those pics came from the SO post of pics that Werewolf took this year. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=61088

Melissa also races 4X, DS and DH, the Otter is not a Gnar course and many top racers ride a single crown their. :thumbsup:


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

While I did vote yes that KHS should have its own forum I am not happy with KHS right now. These are pictures of my KHS 904R frame. I weigh 185# and do not do any jumps over 1'-0" and ride fairly light on my bike. I also ride on the weekends only. I spoke with KHS and they will not warranty the frame as it is over 2 years old. I loved the bike but am afraid to buy a new one. It looks like the frame design has not changed over the years and all that did change was paint color.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

wraydp said:


> While I did vote yes that KHS should have its own forum I am not happy with KHS right now. These are pictures of my KHS 904R frame. I weigh 185# and do not do any jumps over 1'-0" and ride fairly light on my bike. I also ride on the weekends only. I spoke with KHS and they will not warranty the frame as it is over 2 years old. I loved the bike but am afraid to buy a new one. It looks like the frame design has not changed over the years and all that did change was paint color.


Um...WOW! I believe you when you say you don't jump, but that looks like an elephant was riding it off a drop...

My frame (from 2003) is 7005 aluminum, but the recent frames are 6061 aluminum, and a different design. Well, a mix of new and old...The team carbon has the FSR design, but the lower end models have a generic horst link...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

quietcornerrider said:


> .......................The team carbon has the FSR design, but the lower end models have a generic horst link...


fsr=horst link

They all share the same rear triangle between the high and low end models.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> fsr=horst link
> 
> They all share the same rear triangle between the high and low end models.


Nope. Take a look between the XCT 555 ( http://www.khsbicycles.com/03_xct_555_10.htm ) and the XC Team Alloy ( http://www.khsbicycles.com/03_xc_team_al_10.htm ) and you'll see the difference.

The swingarm and number of pivot points in the Team Alloy makes it an FSR. The linkage on the rear shock for the 555 makes it a generic Horst link. I believe this is all technical legal mumbo jumbo, because the pivot on the chainstay in in front of the rear axle, TECHNICALLY making it and FSR design, but I do believe they get around this by modifying the swingarm...

I think.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Again. it's one in the same. I don't want to confuse people but from wikipedia:


> The bike company Specialized worked with Leitner Technologies to develop a heavier-duty version of the four-bar/Horst link suspension which was marketed as the Specialized FSR


Basically Specialized bought the horst link patent and named it FSR. This has been discussed countless times on these forums.
Not trying to put you down, just wants to clarify what the KHS bikes uses.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

quietcornerrider said:


> Nope. Take a look between the XCT 555 ( http://www.khsbicycles.com/03_xct_555_10.htm ) and the XC Team Alloy ( http://www.khsbicycles.com/03_xc_team_al_10.htm ) and you'll see the difference.
> 
> The swingarm and number of pivot points in the Team Alloy makes it an FSR. The linkage on the rear shock for the 555 makes it a generic Horst link. I believe this is all technical legal mumbo jumbo, because the pivot on the chainstay in in front of the rear axle, TECHNICALLY making it and FSR design, but I do believe they get around this by modifying the swingarm...
> 
> I think.


As long as the seat stay pivots on the chainstay and the caliper is bolted to the seat stay in mumbo jumbo lawyer words it is considered FSR in the US and companies pay S way to much for nothing. It BoBs like a bungee cord and S got away with brain washing people saying it eliminated BoB. Modern technology in shocks has isolated that motion which means that many bikes now benefit from the progress of modern suspension. One advantage "FSR" does have is it creates a floating rear brake caliper which eliminates brake Jack. FSR = Jack off BoB?? :lol:

Here is a simple program that doesnt cost a fortune to learn how all this stuff works, you can spend hours relocating pivot locations and creating your own designs. :thumbsup:

http://www.bikechecker.com/home.phtml


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

wraydp said:


> While I did vote yes that KHS should have its own forum I am not happy with KHS right now. These are pictures of my KHS 904R frame. I weigh 185# and do not do any jumps over 1'-0" and ride fairly light on my bike. I also ride on the weekends only. I spoke with KHS and they will not warranty the frame as it is over 2 years old. I loved the bike but am afraid to buy a new one. It looks like the frame design has not changed over the years and all that did change was paint color.


Can you post some pics of the whole bike right and left sides please!! :cornut:

Psssttt look around allot of bikes look the same unless you know what to look for. :thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

wraydp said:


> While I did vote yes that KHS should have its own forum I am not happy with KHS right now. These are pictures of my KHS 904R frame. I weigh 185# and do not do any jumps over 1'-0" and ride fairly light on my bike. I also ride on the weekends only. I spoke with KHS and they will not warranty the frame as it is over 2 years old. I loved the bike but am afraid to buy a new one. It looks like the frame design has not changed over the years and all that did change was paint color.


Sucks that they won't warranty it.
BUT, are you going to trash the frame, can I get the rocker linkage?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Most people still refer to it as a Horst link. Even the magazines do. As far as I know FSR is the name of the bike not the technology. Notice it says "marketed" as the Specialized FSR.


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Can you post some pics of the whole bike right and left sides please!! :cornut:
> 
> Psssttt look around allot of bikes look the same unless you know what to look for. :thumbsup:


Attached are some more pictures of the bike. It is a 2005 904R frame and the frame is 7005 aluminum as are the new 2010 aluminum frames. If you do a search I am not the first person to have this frame break and in the same exact place.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Did KHS offer a Pro Deal or also known as Crash Replacement price?? 

Is that the normal amount of travel you always use??


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Did KHS offer a Pro Deal or also known as Crash Replacement price??
> 
> Is that the normal amount of travel you always use??


I didn't realise it was an 6" travel frame until yesterday.  Up until then i was only using 3.5" travel. No, KHS did not offer me any kind of deal.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

wraydp said:


> I didn't realise it was an 6" travel frame until yesterday.  Up until then i was only using 3.5" travel. No, KHS did not offer me any kind of deal.


That could be the cause of the frame failure. If the suspension is not set up properly something is going to have to give because it wants to work the way it was designed. 

You might give KHS a phone call explaining your situation and see if they are will to work a Pro Deal out with you as a "good will gesture". It will cost you but the cost is much less than a new replacement frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> That could be the cause of the frame failure. If the suspension is not set up properly something is going to have to give because it wants to work the way it was designed. ........................:


Me thinks they were being facetious.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, my XC-204 frame came with a "licensed from Specialized" sticker that I peel off. Oh, and is 6061 and hasn't broken. Sure is sweet to ride though!


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

Vmax911 said:


> Well, my XC-204 frame came with a "licensed from Specialized" sticker that I peel off. Oh, and is 6061 and hasn't broken. Sure is sweet to ride though!


It is an excellent ride, but i am afraid to buy another one. The XC-204 is a little bit heavier than the XC-904 and XC-tams so they should be stronger.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

wraydp said:


> It is an excellent ride, but i am afraid to buy another one. The XC-204 is a little bit heavier than the XC-904 and XC-tams so they should be stronger.


Have you gotten in touch with KHS again???


----------



## jedc (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's my new XC-204. Still have a few things I want to change but it's getting there.



Build List:
RS Reba Team
XT Derailleurs
LX Shifters
Deore Outboard 23/36 Crank w/ RF Bash
Sram 970 11-32
Shimano Hone Front Brake
BB7 Rear
Heavy clipless pedals
Leftover wheels from another bike

BTW anyone have an extra shimano hydro caliper? I need one for the back.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Why not a Hone on the rear as well? Curious.


----------



## jedc (Nov 15, 2006)

I got it last year from jenson with a deore lx lever set. Basically they ran out of the brakes and I already had some BB7s and levers so I just used what I had. I really wanted to get one of the XT 4-pot calipers for the front, but that's probably more than I need. I'm really happy with the modulation and stopping power of the shimanos. I've previously had Hayes 9s and they didn't compare in terms of modulation.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Bump!


Greg is still working on a way to get KHS active in the search function. :ihih: 
:madman: :madman:


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I just saw an interestig 7.5'' khs so I'm in.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

frikka said:


> I just saw an interestig 7.5'' khs so I'm in.


This puppy?? 

http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_lucky7_10.htm


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> This puppy??
> 
> http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_lucky7_10.htm


That IS sexy.:thumbsup:

I just emailed Gregg again. Sooner or later he'll get sick of hearing from me.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Velvet would be an awesome all around bike at 6" travel but needs a real shock like the Manitou ISX-4, ISX-6 or Fox DHX coil. :rockon:

http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_velvet_10.htm


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

quietcornerrider said:


> That IS sexy.:thumbsup:
> 
> I just emailed Gregg again. Sooner or later he'll get sick of hearing from me.


Just start using the Ibex forum and eventually they'll have no choice when you guys take it over with khs posts.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

glitz said:


> Just start using the Ibex forum and eventually they'll have no choice when you guys take it over with khs posts.


Lol, I like this idea!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

glitz said:


> Just start using the Ibex forum and eventually they'll have no choice when you guys take it over with khs posts.


The Ibex riders may have something to say about that . :nono:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Melissa Buhl 1st place Pro Women DH on a KHS. :band:
> 
> http://www.seaotterclassic.com/raceresults/index.cfm
> 
> Pics courtesy of WhereWolf on the Sea Otter forum.


And that wasn't no fox shock on her frame.. nor x-fusion... nor Marzocchi or rockshox or manitou. But its a manufacturer that's likely to give specialized a major aneurysm.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> And that wasn't no fox shock on her frame.. nor x-fusion... nor Marzocchi or rockshox or manitou. But its a manufacturer that's likely to give specialized a major aneurysm.


Spec needs a taste of their own medicine, what goes around comes around. :thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

to all xc604 (et al) owners, I recently moved from the stock Radium R to an RP23. Damn, what a difference. The bike went from a harsh, mediocre ride to a plush or firm pedaler and I love it. I'm runnng a high compression and med rebound OEM shock.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I always thought stock was the Rock Shox Ario 2.1? That's what is on mine and what KHS lists http://www.khsbicycles.com/03_xc_604_08.htm


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the 2007 xc604. Either way, I love how it rides with no platform. I can clear so much more without getting off the saddle now. Makes it a much faster bike because I'm pedaling where I used to coast.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

YES, YES, YES..... KHS gets no love here. There are lots of satisfied owners who need a place to communicate.........


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

New KHS owner right here  Now come help me sort it out http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=617326


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Dremer03 said:


> New KHS owner right here  Now come help me sort it out http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=617326


They are giving excellent advise over their. If you look on the bearing seal you will find the bearings part number. Many times the bearing is the same size used on skateboard wheels. :thumbsup:

http://www.thisoldtractor.com/gtbender/bearing.htm

http://www.greasybench.com/Bearings.aspx


----------



## CheesePuff (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: for a KHS forum.

My daughter loves hers 

and my first post


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

Bought a new fork for my fsr xc, installed the Recon SL from it on my KHS and dropped over a pound, much smoother ride then the Tora. Wish we had a KHS Forum to post this on.:skep:


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

I have owned the same KHS hardtail for the last seventeen years. I recently purchased a XC 602 dual suspension frame that I am in the process of building. Are these frames considered good (I know kinda late to ask) I don't want to load it with expensive parts if it is not worthy. Thanks to all that respond.........


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

I haved a 604 as well. Mine is built up with a reba, rp23, mavic 719 laced to xt, x9/x7 dr & shifters, etc. The only downside to those frames are that they are on the heavy side for XC but at the same time they are burley as hell. If youo look at the rear triangle of the chumba xcl, they are almost identical. I'd say they are good bikes - short of dropping $1500 on a frame.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

KHS XCT555 is in MBAction in a shoot out and did fairly well in the shoot out. I see they are getting more and more press coverage every month and are now playing with the big boys and holding their own. I hope to see a forum soon as KHS is becoming a known player among consumers.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

applehead110 said:


> KHS XCT555 is in MBAction in a shoot out and did fairly well in the shoot out. I see they are getting more and more press coverage every month and are now playing with the big boys and holding their own. I hope to see a forum soon as KHS is becoming a known player among consumers.


KHS has been around quite awhile they just dont do the huge marketing drive the big companies pay out.

KHS has consistently been one of the top bikes in the MBA shootouts and received MBA's bike of the year awards possibly more than any other manufacture.

KHS has been doing the grassroots sponsorship programs for many years.

KHS has and does sponsor top athletes in NORBA and UCI

KHS is and has been a real company just not on MTBR.

:band:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Back in "the day" KHS was a major player . In the mid eighties I rode many of their bikes , not really sure what happened but its nice to see the resurgence . Good luck , keep it up .


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

We all love pics. :thumbsup:
M486 levers with XT 4pot front caliper and rear m486
Rock Shox Revelation 426
SID XC w/ rebound 
Ritchey OCR wheels w/ skraxle front
Bontrager Race cranks
SPD platforms


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

As mentioned earlier in this thread. I am building a XC-604. I am installing the cranks, there are three spacers that come with the cranks to get proper chain alignment. Do I use 0,1,2,or3 spacers on the drive side? If someone could check theirs out and let me know, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bikingsoul said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread. I am building a XC-604. I am installing the cranks, there are three spacers that come with the cranks to get proper chain alignment. Do I use 0,1,2,or3 spacers on the drive side? If someone could check theirs out and let me know, I would appreciate it. Thanks


What brand cranks do you have???


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

bikingsoul said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread. I am building a XC-604. I am installing the cranks, there are three spacers that come with the cranks to get proper chain alignment. Do I use 0,1,2,or3 spacers on the drive side? If someone could check theirs out and let me know, I would appreciate it. Thanks


should be 2 on the drive side, one on the non-drive side. that is how shimano's are installed.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, I will do that!


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone with a KHS XCxxx want a Fox RP23 upgrade for their bike? It makes a WORLD of difference. Wide open for plushness and PP on for those extended climbs. 
This is basically a brand new shock. I will be putting one on Ebay here very soon and would rather just send it to one of you guys.
I am moving and will need a bigger bike.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

mnigro said:


> Anyone with a KHS XCxxx want a Fox RP23 upgrade for their bike? It makes a WORLD of difference. Wide open for plushness and PP on for those extended climbs.
> This is basically a brand new shock. I will be putting one on Ebay here very soon and would rather just send it to one of you guys.
> I am moving and will need a bigger bike.


Will this be for the low low price of free?


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheapskate! I will offer $7.43.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

looking for around $250 for it.


----------



## NVIbex (Sep 18, 2006)

Bump-bump-bump


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

bonbonan said:


> Nice combination for bike.:thumbsup:


Thanks. My wife's bike that she has ridden maybe 5 times. I just keep putting parts on it just because.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

I'm getting excited. My KHS XC-604 build is almost done. I will post some pics.
There is just something about picking your own parts and building the bike yourself....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

NVIbex said:


> Bump-bump-bump


:band:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> What happened here? I thought this was going to get done after the otter?


KHS is a very complicated combination of letters to work with, K2 is 2 and Foes is 4 but 3????? thats just absurd!!!! Dang politics and money always seem to get in the way of everything. :crazy: :ihih:


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

bikingsoul said:


> I'm getting excited. My KHS XC-604 build is almost done. I will post some pics.
> There is just something about picking your own parts and building the bike yourself....


Absolutely agree. After I built my KHS I sold off a 26" hardtail and built up a 29" hardtail.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Keeping it going here*

I saw the Bobs add aswell. The 555 has a patented Specilized FSR link, so if the big S is involved can't be a bad product. Also what about the XC Team? Saw those frames somewhere too.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> I saw the Bobs add aswell. The 555 has a patented Specilized FSR link, so if the big S is involved can't be a bad product. Also what about the XC Team? Saw those frames somewhere too.


Spec pulled a magic/con on the public and got away with it. The "FSR" design BoBs as bad or worse than other designs. The advantage of FSR is it creates a floating brake so their is no brake jack and a more active rear. Modern shock technology has isolated BoB much better for all rear suspension designs. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Shocking!!*



dogonfr said:


> Spec pulled a magic/con on the public and got away with it. The "FSR" design BoBs as bad or worse than other designs. The advantage of FSR is it creates a floating brake so their is no brake jack and a more active rear. Modern shock technology has isolated BoB much better for all rear suspension designs. :thumbsup:


The frames Cambria has come with the Monarch 2.1. Be nice if they had the 3.1, or 4.2 preferably. I'm a light rider so BoB doesn't bother me much.

What do tyou know of the XC Team?


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

> I saw the Bobs add aswell. The 555 has a patented Specilized FSR link, so if the big S is involved can't be a bad product. Also what about the XC Team? Saw those frames somewhere too.





> Spec pulled a magic/con on the public and got away with it. The "FSR" design BoBs as bad or worse than other designs. The advantage of FSR is it creates a floating brake so their is no brake jack and a more active rear. Modern shock technology has isolated BoB much better for all rear suspension designs.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Missed your point*



glitz said:


>


So you're saying Deniro rides a KHS? Hhmmm......


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

JMac47 said:


> The frames Cambria has come with the Monarch 2.1. Be nice if they had the 3.1, or 4.2 preferably. I'm a light rider so BoB doesn't bother me much.
> 
> What do tyou know of the XC Team?


What about the Team model? It is the same frame design but built with lighter tube set, tripple butted and only has a 2 YR warranty as opposed to the 5 YR warranty of the xc604. It is intended to be raced so the warranty drops - I don't get it either. The 604 rides very nice with a good platform shock like the rp2 or 23. I haven't ridden a RS rear shock but assume the same with their higher end versions.

The xc604's one downside is that it's on the chunky side at 7lb for a Med frame. That being said, it is a super burly trail bike and rides nice with my reba at 115mm.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

I have owned two KHS bikes in the past and I am building a third. I have wondered why KHS bikes don't seem to sell that well. The KHS's I've owned have been just a good quality of the other brand of bikes I've seen or ridden. Is it because they don't have any major design innovations of their own, is it because they don't have the advertising budget of some of the other larger bike co.'s, or maybe they want to remain small. All I know is they make great bikes for a great price. I for one hope they keep on keep'n on....:thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

bikingsoul said:


> I have owned two KHS bikes in the past and I am building a third. I have wondered why KHS bikes don't seem to sell that well. The KHS's I've owned have been just a good quality of the other brand of bikes I've seen or ridden. Is it because they don't have any major design innovations of their own, is it because they don't have the advertising budget of some of the other larger bike co.'s, or maybe they want to remain small. All I know is they make great bikes for a great price. I for one hope they keep on keep'n on....:thumbsup:


IMO, it is mainly because a lot of bikes shops don't cary KHS. A few other reasons are the generic frames w/o the sexy formed tubes, lack of marketing and the fact that they are only a little cheaper than the big 3. They do make good bikes though.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I dropped by the Louisville Short Track series race yesterday and saw a few KHS bikes---mine was at home, no racing for me yet. Just as many KHS as Yeti that I saw. 

BTW, we have a local KHS dealer.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, when I last talked to Vince at KHS, he was talking about how big their brand was in KY. They have a large distribution facility down there.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Q on Team*



mnigro said:


> What about the Team model? It is the same frame design but built with lighter tube set, tripple butted and only has a 2 YR warranty as opposed to the 5 YR warranty of the xc604. It is intended to be raced so the warranty drops - I don't get it either. The 604 rides very nice with a good platform shock like the rp2 or 23. I haven't ridden a RS rear shock but assume the same with their higher end versions.
> 
> The xc604's one downside is that it's on the chunky side at 7lb for a Med frame. That being said, it is a super burly trail bike and rides nice with my reba at 115mm.


I was originally looking at the xct555 frame at cambria which does seem to have a different link setup then the 204/604's and Team. Suprisingly quite light for a 140mm travel frame >6lbs. Not sure I want that much travel though since i'm riding hardtails now. That's why the Team caught my attention.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Pic from the short track series yesterday, note the KHS jersey...


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

IMO, the team model frame is usually worth the extra money for the upgraded shock.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I agree*



mnigro said:


> IMO, the team model frame is usually worth the extra money for the upgraded shock.


I see the same 4.2 shock that's on the Team on "higher end" bikes.Just have to figure out what type bike I want to set up for. Problem is I have parts to set up both type, xc & am/trail, but can only afford 1 frame.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mnigro said:


> IMO, the team model frame is usually worth the extra money for the upgraded shock.


This , the 2.1 has had many warranty problems .


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought the Xc204 Frame, added a Monarch 4.2 and it's working great for me!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Only 1 problem*



mnigro said:


> IMO, the team model frame is usually worth the extra money for the upgraded shock.


Only had large Team frames. Opted for the XCT 555 and put it on the law-a-way plan.

I wanted to get something with a bigger gap in travel from my ht's anyway. Manhandled the med that they had in the store and it is pretty darn light for a 140mm frame. Should build up nicely with the parts I have waiting for it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> Pic from the short track series yesterday, note the KHS jersey...


Sweet!!! doin a bit of zen racing pre race. :cornut:

Wonder if this is a hint of a potential KHS forum date or just some sack rubbin. :ihih:

This poll will close on 07-16-2010 at 07:12 AM


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

My bike is stock and works great the XC204 you get the best bang for your buck with KHS.


----------



## rsbaker63 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Another vote for the forum*

I have a softail and we are building a 104 to fit our eight year old so I'll add a second vote for him.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rsbaker63 said:


> I have a softail and we are building a 104 to fit our eight year old so I'll add a second vote for him.


Wheres the *Porn* :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

Yes, Thats what we need. Some KHS porn. Post your pics. I will post mine when I have my XC-604 build done.........


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bikingsoul said:


> Yes, Thats what we need. Some KHS porn. Post your pics. I will post mine when I have my XC-604 build done.........


Recently rebuilt 2003 KHS XC704r (Big Foot Blue).


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

That is a cool looking bike. What kind of riding do you do? I noticed you have platform peddals on it......


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I ride XC with it. I used to ride clipless, but I found out that I prefer flat pedals.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

You dont have trouble with you feet coming off of the pedals? Sorry to ask so many questions. I have been concidering platform pedals myself.....


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bikingsoul said:


> You dont have trouble with you feet coming off of the pedals? Sorry to ask so many questions. I have been concidering platform pedals myself.....


In the wet sometime my feet move around some. For the most part the spikes on the pedals combined with a sticky mountain bike shoe keep my feet planted.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I went oout last week and to Bethpage State Park and never realized the sounds coming from the bushings almost like a squeeking in or near the bushings bby the shock is this normal?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

applehead110 said:


> I went oout last week and to Bethpage State Park and never realized the sounds coming from the bushings almost like a squeeking in or near the bushings bby the shock is this normal?


A light application of lube to the bushings will help .


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Does it matter what kind of lube or can it be the same stuff I use for my chain?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bikingsoul said:


> You dont have trouble with you feet coming off of the pedals? Sorry to ask so many questions. I have been concidering platform pedals myself.....


As Dremer03 mentioned shoes, 5.10's are awesome!!! :thumbsup:

http://www.spadout.com/store.php?cat_view=1&cat_id=581&st_brand=Five+Ten

Their are 3 flats I have found that have enough surface across the ball of the foot with excellent pin size and location. :cornut:

http://www.spadout.com/b/Easton/pedals/

http://www.spadout.com/p/azonic-a-frame-pedal/

http://www.spadout.com/p/wellgo-wam-b67/


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

*Finished*

I purchased this 08 Alite 2000 new on ebay for 500.00 three months ago as a replacement for my aging GF. I've finally got it where I want it, parted out fork, Brakes and wheelset on Craig's list, after all is said and done I've got a total of 750.00 in it and dropped nearly 3 pounds, very happy with this bike.


----------



## surf city (Jun 5, 2010)

Newbie here. Just wanted to weigh in and say I love KHS bikes. I own two (2002 FXT Pro Full Suspension and a new 2010 SixFifty606 Hardtail). I just recently bought the SixFifty606 and love the 650B tire size. It rolls so easy, requires less effort and takes terrain like a champ! I've had no problems with the FX Pro which I've owned for 8 years. I've never even had to bleed the hydro brakes, just regular adjustments/tuneups and it rides great.

I also own a 2000 Diamondback ZeTek and 2007 Cannondale F7, both of which were builds I did. I've also owned Haro, Specialized, Schwinn and Trek bikes, of which the KHS bikes are my favorite. They are reasonably priced and I pretty much kept them stock (except the petals) b/c of the decent mix of components. So obviously for me it'd be nice to have a KHS subforum.

Since everyone likes photo, here's a couple:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

*KHS Forum*

I own a KHS Solo One the aluminium frame model,as I'm 6foot 8 inches tall I had to shop around for a bike.The Khs was the one with the right dimensions with only a 400mm seat post needed to make it fit.I have fitted some original XT spd pedals and have done the getto tubless on the nevegals.The bars have been modded into a set of "H" bar look alikes.(made by me) I'm happy with the bike as it is the one that gets used the most from the stable.Which include a Wayne Kotzer custom 26" mtb(1986) a GT custom built by me(I have a Reynolds 753 frame building ticket) and several other bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump to keep it going .


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

It's a shame to have to bump this thread to keep it going. With all the interest going on in this thread you would think they would have created a KHS forum by now. Has anyone heard from the moderators just how much interest does this thread have to get to get a forum. Moderators are you listening??????????


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If you pollute the other sub forums with KHS threads they may reconsider , kinda how they did it with sette .


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> By the way for those that think KHS isn't a major player here is something to think about. KHS started around the same time Specialized did in the 70's. Just because they are not well know does not mean they aren't a big part of mountain biking.


KHS "IS" a major player in my book. I have owned three through the years and I am 61. I will continue to buy KHS bikes because they are a great value.......:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Start posting in the K2 forum , that place is a ghost town . Just homesteadin , ya know ?


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

quietcornerrider said:


> Gregg Kato got back to me via email.
> 
> We shot some emails back and forth, but the important part was that he explained one of the ways they gauge interest in a company or product is to do searches in mtbr.com, but the problem is that KHS is only 3 letters, so he was going to have to find a workaround.
> 
> ...


Wadda ya mean import KHS threads from other postings? Give us our own forum and we'll fill it up........:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Just call KHS and tell them they need to schmooze mtbr with products, it will magically appear. :lol:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

At what point will they make a khs forum. It seems dumb that it is not already made.


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=527575

cool, a year later something progressive.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Robby22 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=527575
> 
> cool, a year later something progressive.


Its all your fault .............................


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

Me on my KHS. Model p.o.s.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Robby22 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=527575
> 
> cool, a year later something progressive.


Could be a long wait mods are "in control" of the worlds future "This poll will close on 07-16-2010 at 07:12 AM" Now thats power!!! Everybody sit on the edge of your seats on this date at this time and see if it happens....The gods of MTBR will speak and let us know if we are worthy. Oh ya their is that search engine glitch, it cant search 2+ letters or numbers unless its GT. ut:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Blksocks said:


> I see you have a perverted bladder valve...I thought my bladder valve was the only perverted bladder valve around..


Whoops :eekster:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Well?*



bikingsoul said:


> I have owned two KHS bikes in the past and I am building a third....:thumbsup:


What kind. Built yet?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## BulldogTod (Jun 4, 2010)

Still no KHS forum? I want a flagstaff 29er after seeing all the cool pics of that bike!


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

please?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> This thread needs more pictures.


I'll drink to that. :yesnod:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Noice .....................


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> Recently rebuilt 2003 KHS XC704r (Big Foot Blue).


 I love the color of that bike. What color do they call it.....


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)




----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bikingsoul said:


> I love the color of that bike. What color do they call it.....


What bike ?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bikingsoul said:


> I love the color of that bike. What color do they call it.....


umm:skep: Big Foot Blue :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Another bump for the KHS fans ................................


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think bumps matter. What we need are questions and pics about KHS bike to fill these pages.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> I don't think bumps matter. What we need are questions and pics about KHS bike to fill these pages.


right


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

I just about have my XC-604 completed. I am so excited. This will be my first FS bike.
I will post some pics when I get it done. Hopefully tommorrow........


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> saw this and thought maybe you guys would be in luck but it's just a google add
> 
> View attachment 552438


They have posted a decision date "This poll will close on 07-16-2010 at 07:12 AM" and have been leaving tidbits of KHS around. On their date listed all will be sitting right here with sweaty palms waiting for the answer. :drumroll:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ok.....*



the-one1 said:


> What we need are questions and pics about KHS bike to fill these pages.


A pic of frame I'm looking at and a couple questions.

Why isn't there a KHS forum?

What's my XCT555 build going to weigh?:

Size small frame
FOX Float RLC 130mm
XTR/SRAM XO/X9 drivetrain mix
Thompson Seatpost/stem
Monkeylite carbon bars
Mavic Xmax SL's
Spec 2.2 Purgatory/2.0 Captain 2Bliss tires
WTB Devo saddle
Avid BB7's w/ xtr levers
XTR cabling

Now someone throw it out there for me. :skep:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*This thread is to MTBR*

what the vuvuzela is to soccer.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*You mean anoying*



Berkeley Mike said:


> what the vuvuzela is to soccer.


Change the channel.......


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just like World Cup*

no matter the game it still keeps going. I keep waiting for a conclusion.


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

It is so:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

*YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!*


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

gregg said:


> It is so:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Now we can post for a while then let it die.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, but I don't own one.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I will personally take credit for getting the KHS forum installed on MTBR*

No. No. Don't thank me. It is the least I could do.


----------



## bikingsoul (May 8, 2010)

I dont get it. I could'nt find the KHS forum on the List of MTBR forums?????????


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I said I got it installed*

not that you could get at it.

Kidding,

The link will come. For now use this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bikingsoul said:


> I dont get it. I could'nt find the KHS forum on the List of MTBR forums?????????


Right between K2 and Kona .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I said I got it installed
> 
> not that you could get at it.


Your my Hero Mike. :cornut:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

All be damned. I gave up hope. I haven't posted in a month due to work, so I apologize for a lack of effort. BUT, thanks to everyone in this thread, we got our KHS forum!

YEAH! Now lets abandon this thread and troll the KHS forum!

Good work everyone!

*edit* I can change my sig now!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I am so lying*

but I got a hot photo!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> but I got a hot photo!


I know just enjoying your humor. :rant:

If people knew or met you they would understand you, you rock bro!!! :rockon:


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

bonbonan said:


> That's cool


Thanks.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

gregg said:


> It is so:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169


Thank you Gregg for giving these awesome people their KHS forum. :band:

Doing something like this is proof their is good and understanding still in this world. :cornut:


----------

